# Good hang on filter?



## dudewheresmyfish (Jul 17, 2010)

Other than Aqua clear?. I bought an aqua clear 30, 5 weeks ago and I am already having problems with the power of the flow. It trickles out. I have cleaned the motor in and out and it still does the same thing.

I would like to buy a back up hang on filter while i get this one replaced or repaired but obviously I am not too trusting towards aqua clear anymore.

I am running a 60 litre tank with fish that like fast current and good filtration.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## bailey (Sep 27, 2010)

I have canister filters on all of my tanks now but when I was using HOB filters, I really liked the Emperor filters.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

If your Aquaclear is defective, return it. They are the top of the line and should not be operating like you are describing.

Is the flow switch all the way to the left?

Have you cleaned out your intake?

Is the water level appropriate? IE above the first joint of the intake tube.


----------



## jp1016 (Oct 11, 2010)

I love marineland filters. I also liked my aqua clear filter before it broke.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

Get a tetra whisper i had it for a year and no problemsss


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

+1 to the tetra whisper, though mine doesn't have adjustable flow, I had this first everything else I have is aquaclear I love vthem, gives you much more media options
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dudewheresmyfish (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, I think I was just unlucky.

I am going to buy an Aquaclear 50 today to replace my faulty Aquaclear 30 and I will take my Aquaclear 30 back in a few weeks once the new one has settled it.

Like I say it works, just really badly.

Cheers,


----------



## Russell (Jun 28, 2010)

I've had the same AC50 for 4 yrs and got it for free from someone who had had it for three years. I have replaced the impeller which I broke while cleaning, cost five USD. It is on a 50gal long now and works perfectly. It is quiet, it keeps the water crystal clear, the only complaint I have against AC filters is that they don't self prime. Something to note for all the AC filter owners current and future is that they filter at the same rate regardless of flow. For example the AC50 filters 100GPH whether on the highest or lowest setting. Extra flow is achieved by bypassing water around the filter. So if you have an AC filter and fish that don't like fast moving water you can turn it down without worrying about losing filtration.


----------



## Spooki (Oct 6, 2010)

Russell said:


> I've had the same AC50 for 4 yrs and got it for free from someone who had had it for three years. I have replaced the impeller which I broke while cleaning, cost five USD. It is on a 50gal long now and works perfectly. It is quiet, it keeps the water crystal clear, the only complaint I have against AC filters is that they don't self prime. Something to note for all the AC filter owners current and future is that they filter at the same rate regardless of flow. For example the AC50 filters 100GPH whether on the highest or lowest setting. Extra flow is achieved by bypassing water around the filter. So if you have an AC filter and fish that don't like fast moving water you can turn it down without worrying about losing filtration.


I work at a pet store and people are always returning them because they don't understand how to prime them. 

They are really good filters though. If you have a bad one I would take it back or contact the company.


----------



## dudewheresmyfish (Jul 17, 2010)

Spooki said:


> I work at a pet store and people are always returning them because they don't understand how to prime them.
> 
> They are really good filters though. If you have a bad one I would take it back or contact the company.


When the power to the motor is cut, the water is syphoned from the filter into the tank through the filter intake tube. What it needs is a plastic flap in the pipe that will allow the water to pass to the filter when running but close with opposite flow (kind of like a big check valve). The filter itself will then self prime when the power is restored coz the water wasn't lost.

May end up making an add on myself one day. lol

Thanks for all the informative replies. 

Cheers


----------



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

Marinland Penguin Biowheel is a superb one that i use in unison with my aqua clear. BTW you aqua clear should have a 1 year warranty on it. If its broke then have the company reaplace it. I love mine.


----------

